# suspend don't work on new 64bit install

## Majlo

Hello All,

I was on 32bit for 3 years but recently i made a clean install of 64bit system .Everything went well except suspend to ram .Suspend to disk don't work also but that's not priority for me.

After resuming i see only black screen and blinking cursor for ~ 1 minute .After that i see desktop but i can't move with mouse or keyboard .Before on 32bit i got working desktop in ~ 5 sec. With new 64 bit install i also switched from nvidia blob to nuoveau .But this should not be a problem . I use gnome as desktop enviroment and pm-utils for suspend . I don't see anything unusual in /var/log/pm-* logs and  /var/log/messages .But i can post them if needed. Thanks!

lsmod

```

majlo@gentoo ~ $ lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     22577  4 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   190033  1 

snd_hda_intel          21567  2 

snd_hda_codec          60638  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                64996  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              17953  1 snd_pcm

snd                    52316  10 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

ohci_hcd               19801  0 

8139too                18103  0 

soundcore               5329  1 snd

ehci_hcd               37529  0 

i2c_piix4               7936  0 

asus_atk0110            8279  0 

snd_page_alloc          6641  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

mii                     3675  1 8139too

k10temp                 2691  0 

```

emerge --info

```
majlo@gentoo /var/log $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.49 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.2.12-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.2.12-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_9500_Quad-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 07 Apr 2012 17:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.2.2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.5-r2

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="sk en"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio qt3support readline sdl session socialweb spell sse sse2 sse2i ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="sk en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

lspci

```
gentoo log # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RX780/RX790 Chipset Host Bridge

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port A)

00:12.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 USB (OHCI0)

00:13.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 USB (OHCI1)

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 USB (OHCI2)

00:13.3 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 USB (OHCI3)

00:13.4 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 USB (OHCI4)

00:13.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 USB Controller (EHCI)

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 14)

00:14.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 IDE

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Link Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GF114 [GeForce GTX 560] (rev a1)

01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation GF110 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

02:06.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

02:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306/7/8 [Fire II(M)] IEEE 1394 OHCI Controller (rev 80)

```

kernel config

http://pastebin.com/EZVrnpRQ

UPDATE : I can login to system via ssh after resume and see strange IO errors .Looks like disk is going to die  :Sad: 

[code:1:414cc0fdfd]

[ 2368.831024] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

[ 2368.840718] EXT4-fs (sda6): re-mounted. Opts: user_xattr,commit=0

[ 2368.953132] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: remove, state 4

[ 2368.953143] usb usb1: USB disconnect, device number 1

[ 2368.953338] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: USB bus 1 deregistered

[ 2368.953391] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: PCI INT D disabled

[ 2368.973138] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.4: remove, state 4

[ 2368.973148] usb usb6: USB disconnect, device number 1

[ 2368.973310] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.4: USB bus 6 deregistered

[ 2368.973339] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.4: PCI INT C disabled

[ 2368.973350] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: remove, state 4

[ 2368.973354] usb usb5: USB disconnect, device number 1

[ 2368.973706] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: USB bus 5 deregistered

[ 2368.973742] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: PCI INT B disabled

[ 2368.973758] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: remove, state 4

[ 2368.973766] usb usb4: USB disconnect, device number 1

[ 2368.973897] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB bus 4 deregistered

[ 2368.973909] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: PCI INT C disabled

[ 2368.973920] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: remove, state 1

[ 2368.973924] usb usb3: USB disconnect, device number 1

[ 2368.973927] usb 3-1: USB disconnect, device number 2

[ 2369.033647] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: USB bus 3 deregistered

[ 2369.033672] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: PCI INT B disabled

[ 2369.033688] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: remove, state 1

[ 2369.033694] usb usb2: USB disconnect, device number 1

[ 2369.033696] usb 2-2: USB disconnect, device number 2

[ 2369.130346] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: USB bus 2 deregistered

[ 2369.130376] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: PCI INT A disabled

[ 2369.509695] PM: Syncing filesystems ... done.

[ 2369.606464] Freezing user space processes ... (elapsed 0.01 seconds) done.

[ 2369.619783] Freezing remaining freezable tasks ... (elapsed 0.01 seconds) done.

[ 2369.633131] Suspending console(s) (use no_console_suspend to debug)

[ 2369.633452] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Synchronizing SCSI cache

[ 2369.633579] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Stopping disk

[ 2369.633762] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Disabling fbcon acceleration...

[ 2369.633765] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Unpinning framebuffer(s)...

[ 2369.633818] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Evicting buffers...

[ 2369.634089] pata_atiixp 0000:00:14.1: PCI INT A disabled

[ 2369.634355] ahci 0000:00:12.0: PCI INT A disabled

[ 2369.678853] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Idling channels...

[ 2369.679128] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Suspending GPU objects...

[ 2369.736559] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:14.2: PCI INT A disabled

[ 2370.073150] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: PCI INT B disabled

[ 2370.073214] ACPI handle has no context!

[ 2371.039220] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: And we're gone!

[ 2371.039262] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[ 2371.049821] PM: suspend of devices complete after 1416.438 msecs

[ 2371.050425] PM: late suspend of devices complete after 0.599 msecs

[ 2371.050837] ACPI: Preparing to enter system sleep state S3

[ 2371.052289] PM: Saving platform NVS memory

[ 2371.052585] Disabling non-boot CPUs ...

[ 2371.053874] CPU 1 is now offline

[ 2371.156434] CPU 2 is now offline

[ 2371.158033] CPU 3 is now offline

[ 2371.158707] Extended CMOS year: 2000

[ 2371.158707] ACPI: Low-level resume complete

[ 2371.158707] PM: Restoring platform NVS memory

[ 2371.158707] PCI-DMA: Resuming GART IOMMU

[ 2371.158707] PCI-DMA: Restoring GART aperture settings

[ 2371.158707] Extended CMOS year: 2000

[ 2371.158707] Enabling non-boot CPUs ...

[ 2371.165546] Booting Node 0 Processor 1 APIC 0x1

[ 2371.165548] smpboot cpu 1: start_ip = 9a000

[ 2371.053098] Calibrating delay loop (skipped) already calibrated this CPU

[ 2371.197009] CPU1 is up

[ 2371.197155] Booting Node 0 Processor 2 APIC 0x2

[ 2371.197157] smpboot cpu 2: start_ip = 9a000

[ 2371.055642] Calibrating delay loop (skipped) already calibrated this CPU

[ 2371.228502] CPU2 is up

[ 2371.228623] Booting Node 0 Processor 3 APIC 0x3

[ 2371.228623] smpboot cpu 3: start_ip = 9a000

[ 2371.158030] Calibrating delay loop (skipped) already calibrated this CPU

[ 2371.260071] CPU3 is up

[ 2371.260073] ACPI: Waking up from system sleep state S3

[ 2371.263423] pcieport 0000:00:02.0: restoring config space at offset 0x7 (was 0x2000d1d1, writing 0xd1d1)

[ 2371.263430] pcieport 0000:00:02.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100107, writing 0x100507)

[ 2371.263458] ahci 0000:00:12.0: restoring config space at offset 0xf (was 0x100, writing 0x10b)

[ 2371.263479] ahci 0000:00:12.0: restoring config space at offset 0x2 (was 0x1018f00, writing 0x1060100)

[ 2371.263498] ahci 0000:00:12.0: set SATA to AHCI mode

[ 2371.263715] pata_atiixp 0000:00:14.1: restoring config space at offset 0x3 (was 0x0, writing 0x4000)

[ 2371.263753] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:14.2: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x4100006, writing 0x4100002)

[ 2371.263861] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0xf (was 0x100, writing 0x10a)

[ 2371.263867] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0xc (was 0x0, writing 0xfea80000)

[ 2371.263873] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x9 (was 0x1, writing 0xd801)

[ 2371.263878] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x7 (was 0xc, writing 0xd400000c)

[ 2371.263882] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x5 (was 0xc, writing 0xd800000c)

[ 2371.263887] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x4 (was 0x0, writing 0xfc000000)

[ 2371.263891] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x3 (was 0x800000, writing 0x800010)

[ 2371.263896] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100000, writing 0x100107)

[ 2371.263931] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: restoring config space at offset 0xf (was 0x200, writing 0x20a)

[ 2371.263944] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: restoring config space at offset 0x4 (was 0x0, writing 0xfea7c000)

[ 2371.263948] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: restoring config space at offset 0x3 (was 0x800000, writing 0x800010)

[ 2371.263953] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100000, writing 0x100102)

[ 2371.264000] 8139too 0000:02:06.0: restoring config space at offset 0x5 (was 0x0, writing 0xfebffc00)

[ 2371.264006] 8139too 0000:02:06.0: restoring config space at offset 0x4 (was 0x1, writing 0xe801)

[ 2371.264011] 8139too 0000:02:06.0: restoring config space at offset 0x3 (was 0x0, writing 0x4000)

[ 2371.264018] 8139too 0000:02:06.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x2900000, writing 0x2900107)

[ 2371.264042] pci 0000:02:07.0: restoring config space at offset 0xf (was 0x20000100, writing 0x2000010b)

[ 2371.264064] pci 0000:02:07.0: restoring config space at offset 0x5 (was 0x1, writing 0xe401)

[ 2371.264069] pci 0000:02:07.0: restoring config space at offset 0x4 (was 0x0, writing 0xfebff000)

[ 2371.264075] pci 0000:02:07.0: restoring config space at offset 0x3 (was 0x0, writing 0x4010)

[ 2371.264082] pci 0000:02:07.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x2100080, writing 0x2100117)

[ 2371.264287] PM: early resume of devices complete after 0.943 msecs

[ 2371.264400] ahci 0000:00:12.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[ 2371.264477] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: We're back, enabling device...

[ 2371.264494] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[ 2371.264505] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[ 2371.264510] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: setting latency timer to 64

[ 2371.264517] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[ 2371.264521] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: POSTing device...

[ 2371.264525] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Parsing VBIOS init table 0 at offset 0x6E50

[ 2371.264736] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Starting disk

[ 2371.266530] pata_atiixp 0000:00:14.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[ 2371.266553] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:14.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[ 2371.266782] 8139too 0000:02:06.0: eth0: link down

[ 2371.325358] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Parsing VBIOS init table 1 at offset 0x7550

[ 2371.345494] 8139too 0000:02:06.0: eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

[ 2371.358735] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Parsing VBIOS init table 2 at offset 0x8A4D

[ 2371.358742] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Parsing VBIOS init table 3 at offset 0x8A57

[ 2371.358821] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Parsing VBIOS init table 4 at offset 0x8C36

[ 2371.358823] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Parsing VBIOS init table at offset 0x8C9B

[ 2371.378838] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Restoring GPU objects...

[ 2371.416624] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Reinitialising engines...

[ 2371.417600] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Restoring mode...

[ 2371.417687] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2371.417692] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2371.417694] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PFIFO: unknown status 0x40000000

[ 2371.417822] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2371.417826] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2371.427037] ata5.00: ACPI cmd ef/03:0c:00:00:00:a0 (unknown) filtered out

[ 2371.427042] ata5.00: ACPI cmd ef/03:44:00:00:00:a0 (unknown) filtered out

[ 2371.427044] ata5.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (unknown) filtered out

[ 2371.445193] Extended CMOS year: 2000

[ 2371.583129] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[ 2371.583167] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[ 2371.583204] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[ 2371.616457] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2371.616460] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2371.650194] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/66

[ 2371.816447] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2371.816450] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2372.016445] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2372.016448] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2372.216446] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2372.216449] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2372.416445] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2372.416448] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2372.616445] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2372.616448] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2372.816445] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2372.816447] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2373.016445] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2373.016447] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2373.216445] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2373.216447] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2373.416446] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2373.416448] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2373.616444] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2373.616447] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2373.816444] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2373.816446] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2374.016445] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2374.016447] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2374.216445] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2374.216447] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2374.303100] hda-intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to polling mode: last cmd=0x00170500

[ 2374.416445] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2374.416447] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2374.616444] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2374.616447] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2374.816445] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2374.816447] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2375.016444] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2375.016447] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2375.216444] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2375.216447] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2375.309767] hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to single_cmd mode: last cmd=0x00170500

[ 2375.416445] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2375.416448] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2375.616444] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2375.616447] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2375.816445] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2375.816447] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2376.016444] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2376.016447] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2376.216445] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2376.216447] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2376.416445] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2376.416448] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2376.436451] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[ 2376.616445] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2376.616447] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2376.816444] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2376.816447] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2377.016445] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2377.016447] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2377.216444] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2377.216447] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2377.416445] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2377.416447] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2377.616444] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2377.616447] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2377.816444] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2377.816447] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2378.016444] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2378.016447] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2378.216447] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2378.216449] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2378.416445] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2378.416447] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2378.616445] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2378.616447] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2378.816444] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2378.816447] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 0 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2379.101858] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: GPU lockup - switching to software fbcon

[ 2381.436436] ata1.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xec)

[ 2381.436445] ata1.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x4)

[ 2381.436448] ata1.00: revalidation failed (errno=-5)

[ 2381.756452] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[ 2391.756435] ata1.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xec)

[ 2391.756443] ata1.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x4)

[ 2391.756445] ata1.00: revalidation failed (errno=-5)

[ 2391.756448] ata1: limiting SATA link speed to 1.5 Gbps

[ 2392.076452] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

[ 2422.076430] ata1.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xec)

[ 2422.076438] ata1.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x4)

[ 2422.076440] ata1.00: revalidation failed (errno=-5)

[ 2422.076443] ata1.00: disabled

[ 2422.076455] ata1: exception Emask 0x40 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x400800 action 0x6 frozen t4

[ 2422.076459] ata1: hard resetting link

[ 2422.396448] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

[ 2422.396458] ata1: EH complete

[ 2422.396493] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] START_STOP FAILED

[ 2422.396495] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  Result: hostbyte=0x04 driverbyte=0x00

[ 2422.396522] pm_op(): scsi_bus_resume_common+0x0/0x40 returns 262144

[ 2422.396529] PM: Device 0:0:0:0 failed to resume async: error 262144

[ 2422.396541] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Unhandled error code

[ 2422.396543] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  Result: hostbyte=0x04 driverbyte=0x00

[ 2422.396546] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] CDB: cdb[0]=0x2a: 2a 00 11 6e 58 68 00 00 08 00

[ 2422.396552] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 292444264

[ 2422.396557] Buffer I/O error on device sda3, logical block 5835277

[ 2422.396559] lost page write due to I/O error on sda3

[ 2422.396576] JBD2: Detected IO errors while flushing file data on sda3-8

[ 2422.396580] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Unhandled error code

[ 2422.396581] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  Result: hostbyte=0x04 driverbyte=0x00

[ 2422.396583] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] CDB: cdb[0]=0x2a: 2a 00 10 2a 35 40 00 00 10 00

[ 2422.396588] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 271201600

[ 2422.396596] PM: resume of devices complete after 51132.273 msecs

[ 2422.396599] Aborting journal on device sda3-8.

[ 2422.396641] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Unhandled error code

[ 2422.396643] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  Result: hostbyte=0x04 driverbyte=0x00

[ 2422.396646] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] CDB: cdb[0]=0x2a: 2a 00 10 2a 08 00 00 00 08 00

[ 2422.396654] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 271190016

[ 2422.396658] Buffer I/O error on device sda3, logical block 3178496

[ 2422.396660] lost page write due to I/O error on sda3

[ 2422.396668] JBD2: I/O error detected when updating journal superblock for sda3-8.

[ 2422.396891] Restarting tasks ... 

[ 2422.400124] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2422.400133] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2422.400144] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2422.400147] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2422.400157] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2422.400160] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2422.400169] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2422.400171] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2422.400190] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2422.400192] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2422.400202] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2422.400204] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2422.400214] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2422.400216] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2422.400226] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2422.400229] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2422.400442] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2422.400445] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2422.400501] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2422.400504] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2422.400550] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2422.400552] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2422.400590] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2422.400593] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2422.400602] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2422.400605] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2422.400616] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2422.400618] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2422.407195] done.

[ 2422.413463] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Unhandled error code

[ 2422.413467] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  Result: hostbyte=0x04 driverbyte=0x00

[ 2422.413472] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] CDB: cdb[0]=0x2a: 2a 00 0e a6 08 00 00 00 08 00

[ 2422.413481] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 245762048

[ 2422.413486] Buffer I/O error on device sda3, logical block 0

[ 2422.413488] lost page write due to I/O error on sda3

[ 2422.413510] EXT4-fs error (device sda3): ext4_journal_start_sb:327: Detected aborted journal

[ 2422.413514] EXT4-fs (sda3): Remounting filesystem read-only

[ 2422.413517] EXT4-fs (sda3): previous I/O error to superblock detected

[ 2422.413526] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Unhandled error code

[ 2422.413528] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  Result: hostbyte=0x04 driverbyte=0x00

[ 2422.413530] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] CDB: cdb[0]=0x2a: 2a 00 0e a6 08 00 00 00 08 00

[ 2422.413536] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 245762048

[ 2422.413538] Buffer I/O error on device sda3, logical block 0

[ 2422.413540] lost page write due to I/O error on sda3

[ 2422.472201] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[ 2422.472259] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[ 2422.472326] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: EHCI Host Controller

[ 2422.472367] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[ 2422.472401] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: applying AMD SB600/SB700 USB freeze workaround

[ 2422.472419] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: debug port 1

[ 2422.472441] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: irq 19, io mem 0xfbfff000

[ 2422.479819] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[ 2422.480009] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[ 2422.480014] hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

[ 2422.502668] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[ 2422.502721] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[ 2422.502786] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

[ 2422.502824] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[ 2422.502857] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 16, io mem 0xfbffe000

[ 2422.557283] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[ 2422.557292] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[ 2422.569842] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[ 2422.569897] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller

[ 2422.569912] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[ 2422.569945] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 17, io mem 0xfbffd000

[ 2422.627276] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[ 2422.627284] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[ 2422.653178] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[ 2422.653232] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: OHCI Host Controller

[ 2422.653246] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[ 2422.653272] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 18, io mem 0xfbffc000

[ 2422.710601] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[ 2422.710608] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[ 2422.733214] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[ 2422.733268] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: OHCI Host Controller

[ 2422.733281] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[ 2422.733312] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: irq 17, io mem 0xfbffb000

[ 2422.790618] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[ 2422.790626] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[ 2422.816515] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.4: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[ 2422.816571] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.4: OHCI Host Controller

[ 2422.816585] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[ 2422.816613] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.4: irq 18, io mem 0xfbffa000

[ 2422.873942] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[ 2422.873949] hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[ 2423.143104] usb 2-2: new full-speed USB device number 2 using ohci_hcd

[ 2423.314349] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input5

[ 2423.314467] generic-usb 0003:046D:C531.0007: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:13.0-2/input0

[ 2423.325239] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.1/input/input6

[ 2423.325374] generic-usb 0003:046D:C531.0008: input,hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:13.0-2/input1

[ 2423.573104] usb 3-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using ohci_hcd

[ 2423.756229] logitech-djreceiver 0003:046D:C52B.000B: hiddev0,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:13.1-1/input2

[ 2423.764048] input: Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:2007 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.2/0003:046D:C52B.000B/input/input7

[ 2423.764424] logitech-djdevice 0003:046D:C52B.000C: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech Unifying Device. Wireless PID:2007] on usb-0000:00:13.1-1:1

[ 2425.871423] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.871431] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.871451] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.871454] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.871475] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.871479] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.871494] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.871497] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.871518] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.871521] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.871536] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.871539] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.871559] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.871561] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.871576] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.871579] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.871598] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.871601] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.871616] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.871618] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.871640] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.871643] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.871658] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.871661] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.871682] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.871685] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.871700] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.871703] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.871725] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.871727] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.871742] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.871745] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.871768] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.871771] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.871786] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.871789] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.871811] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.871813] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.871828] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.871831] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.871852] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.871854] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.871869] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.871872] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.871893] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.871896] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.871910] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.871913] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.871937] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.871940] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.871955] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.871957] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.871995] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.871998] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872013] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872016] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872042] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872044] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872059] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872062] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872084] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872088] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872102] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872105] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872120] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872123] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872137] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872140] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872155] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872158] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872173] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872175] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872190] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872193] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872208] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872210] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872225] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872228] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872244] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872247] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872261] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872264] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872279] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872283] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872297] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872300] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872315] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872318] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872333] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872336] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872350] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872353] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872375] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872378] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872394] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872396] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872601] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872604] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872619] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872622] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872637] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872640] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872661] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872664] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872679] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872681] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872696] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872699] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872714] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872717] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872731] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872734] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872749] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872751] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872767] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872769] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872784] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872787] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872801] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872804] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872818] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872821] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872856] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872859] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.872874] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.872877] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.877362] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.877370] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.877391] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.877394] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.877409] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.877411] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.877426] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.877428] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.877448] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.877450] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.877471] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.877474] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.877495] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.877497] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2425.877518] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2425.877520] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2428.877016] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2428.877023] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2428.877043] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2428.877046] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2428.877061] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2428.877064] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2428.877078] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2428.877081] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2428.877322] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2428.877325] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2428.877367] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2428.877369] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2428.877390] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2428.877392] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2428.877413] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2428.877416] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2437.876476] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2437.876483] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2437.876503] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: (unknown bits 0x00008000)

[ 2437.876506] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PSUBFIFO 0: ch 1 subc 0 mthd 0x0000 data 0x00000000

[ 2437.87781

----------

## olek

 *Quote:*   

> nvidia blob to nuoveau .But this should not be a problem .

 

Which graphic's driver to use was the only relevant thing ever to make a suspend working for me or not.

Just a hint.

----------

## Massimo B.

Me too, coming from PPC I'm not sure what is needed for suspend on amd64.

I was considering if I need tuxonice to get suspend2ram working, in this thread thery are talking about sys-power/suspend and sys-power/hibernate-script. Do I need these packages?

My XFCE already goes into S3 mode (LED is flashing as usual when using S3 on native Windows), but doesn't wake up again. How is the S3 mode triggered by XFCE?

----------

## Hu

You can suspend using in-kernel suspend, uswsusp, or tuxonice.  Each has different features and limitations.  For S3, all should work fine.  sys-power/hibernate-script is a convenience tool to run things that are often used immediately before or after suspend, but it defers to the kernel or to sys-power/suspend to do the work of placing the system in a power-saving state.

----------

## Massimo B.

I'm checking my kernel .config, and enabled these options:

```
$ zgrep PM_ /proc/config.gz  |grep -v "^#" 

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_PCIEASPM_PERFORMANCE=y
```

As I understand now, sys-power/suspend is not actually needed but does some work-arounds to get lot of machines working with S3 which need some adaptions.

My machine is not in the database, and also trying out some of the --force options did not help. The machine goes into S3, but when it turns on the display is off. Also the SysReq hard reboot does not work so I guess the kernel is not online. I also tried the option in the BIOS "Reset SATA after S3 resume". I have the latest suspend sources installed:

```
$ s2ram --test

Machine unknown

This machine can be identified by:

    sys_vendor   = "Hewlett-Packard"

    sys_product  = "HP Compaq dc7800p Convertible Minitower"

    sys_version  = " "

    bios_version = "786F1 v01.32"
```

I tried all s2ram work-arounds as mentioned in README.s2ram-whitelist:

```
   s2ram -f -a 1

   s2ram -f -a 2

   s2ram -f -a 3

   s2ram -f -p -m

   s2ram -f -p -s

   s2ram -f -m

   s2ram -f -s

   s2ram -f -p

   s2ram -f -a 1 -m

   s2ram -f -a 1 -s
```

I also tried that after booting into a minimal busybox system with no X and quite no modules loaded. Therefore I moved as much as possible kernel parts into modules instead of monolithic.

Then I also tried the simple pm-suspend from sys-power/pm-utils-1.4.1-r2, no success.

----------

